# Polish hen with toe nails coming off on one foot



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

and one of the toes bent in other direction 1/2 way up toe. Has been getting worse and I don't know what to do about it. She still eats well and drinks, but is in a bit of pain when walking. Help. Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you post a pic of her foot top and bottom?


----------



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

Hi, will have to work out how to use the phone to take a photo. Not a mobile phone user.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're one of the very few who doesn't use one like a carry round camera.

Do you have some kid around that could take the pics and get them posted to the forum? It really is simple but can be intimidating when first getting started. I'm far far away from being a kid and learned quickly how to do it.


----------



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

No, will get hubby to take photos today, Saturday , he knows how.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two thoughts that hit me, frostbite. Yes, I know you're a kiwi but you do get pretty cold in areas. Scaly leg mites.


----------



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

Not that. Its just finishing autumn and its still quite warm. She has a special place to sleep, in the laundry, as the other polish hen is a bully. She is in the cage outside.


----------



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

Hi, I had a look at my hens feet again and it does look like scaly leg mites. I see that nail that was facing the other way has dropped off. I washed her feet in Dettol and water, then put Vaseline all over both feet and legs. Started that on Sunday, and will do it till this weekend and see how she is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking about you yesterday and wondering if you were going to get a photo up. 

Check your other birds too. When one has them another might. 

It's amazing the damage those mites can do to the feet. And we can't even see them.


----------



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

Will get a photo today, and try to put it on here for you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks. It does help when trying to provide answers. Especially the right ones.


----------

